# Sex every day?



## peachesncream (Apr 20, 2015)

Is sex everyday really a good idea?

We have went from our typical 3-4 times a week to everyday, usually morning and night for about a month now. Is there any reason for me to worry about him getting bored with the routine? 

Does waiting a few days for sex make it better as it allows for anticipation to build up?


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

Different things work for different people, of course - and at different times. Building anticipation works great for some people - and does for us too, particularly when we plan for something special, perhaps for the weekend. With some rare exceptions, we've had sex every day (often twice) for 15 years, and it is in no way getting boring. Most of the time it's very pleasant and satisfying for us both, but a couple of times a week it tends to be very hot and extra exciting. We are good at trying new variations or going back to old ones now and then.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

* Whatever's acceptable to the both of you! If there's any question, please try to communicate with him!

Sex takes on so many facets that the two of you could go at it heavy on one day, a quickie on another, oral on yet another, heavy making-out, and so on! 

The possibilities are simply endless! Just have fun with each other while doing it ~ as that's what it's primarily all about!*


----------



## leon2100 (May 13, 2015)

We do kiss every morning and hug every evening? Are we having sex everyday??


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

peachesncream said:


> Does waiting a few days for sex make it better as it allows for anticipation to build up?


You can do like Disney does and put certain things in the vault. Say for example you favorite routine is "A" then refrain from that for a period of time while exploring other things. Then plan for a special occasion to revisit your favorite activity and indulge. This way you can continue being active and use this as a means to both explore AND build excitement. 

An example may be outercourse only for one week.


----------



## Conceal.Dont.Feel (Apr 20, 2015)

Hearing people have sex everyday makes me want to just give up.


----------



## naiveonedave (Jan 9, 2014)

peachesncream said:


> Is sex everyday really a good idea?
> 
> We have went from our typical 3-4 times a week to everyday, usually morning and night for about a month now. Is there any reason for me to worry about him getting bored with the routine?
> 
> Does waiting a few days for sex make it better as it allows for anticipation to build up?


I never get bored having sex w/my wife. I wish we could go that often. I am jealous. It really bonds me to her.


----------



## ChargingCharlie (Nov 14, 2012)

I'd love to try every day. We finally had sex over the weekend (first time in over two years) and it was great to get it back. She's making noise that we need to start doing it more often, and I don't disagree, certainly. For us, it's hard with two little kids in the house and nowhere to dump them off (got lucky last weekend that they slept over somewhere else, but that won't happen again for a while).

Agree with naiveonedave - never gets boring for me. Nothing better than having her on top of me as I explore her body with my hands and mouth, and listening to her tell me what to keep doing.


----------



## Plan 9 from OS (Jul 13, 2012)

ChargingCharlie said:


> I'd love to try every day. We finally had sex over the weekend (first time in over two years) and it was great to get it back. She's making noise that we need to start doing it more often, and I don't disagree, certainly. For us, it's hard with two little kids in the house and nowhere to dump them off (got lucky last weekend that they slept over somewhere else, but that won't happen again for a while).
> 
> Agree with naiveonedave - never gets boring for me. Nothing better than having her on top of me as I explore her body with my hands and mouth, and listening to her tell me what to keep doing.


Play pens, DVD's, nap times and locked doors are your friends.


----------



## peachesncream (Apr 20, 2015)

It does make me feel closer and more connected to him, I feel less annoyed with every day things lately and more loving feelings so I think this is a good thing. I decided to try not saying "no" for a while barring something extenuating to see how it would go and if it would make a difference. It definitely has. 

Sorry if I made anyone feel bad that was definitely not my intention! I was really wondering if it was common for men to get bored with it like say I would if I ate the same thing every day. 

Lots of great suggestions to try different things. Thanks everyone!


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

naiveonedave said:


> I never get bored having sex w/my wife. I wish we could go that often. I am jealous. It really bonds me to her.


This. It really makes a difference for me with how I feel connected to my wife. In general with both of us, when things are going good in the sex department you can clearly see that we act a lot more affectionate to each other throughout the day.

If things get boring, try new things, order a box of goodies, get a midget involved, etc ...


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

ChargingCharlie said:


> I'd love to try every day. We finally had sex over the weekend (first time in over two years) and it was great to get it back. She's making noise that we need to start doing it more often, and I don't disagree, certainly. For us, it's hard with two little kids in the house and nowhere to dump them off (got lucky last weekend that they slept over somewhere else, but that won't happen again for a while).
> 
> Agree with naiveonedave - never gets boring for me. Nothing better than having her on top of me as I explore her body with my hands and mouth, and listening to her tell me what to keep doing.


Stop at two!!!! Three almost broke us and we are only now coming out from it when we finally decided we had to re prioritize ourselves as a couple and not just parents. I hear ya though, we typically have nowhere to dump off the kids, it has been very difficult trying to manage around them.


----------



## peachesncream (Apr 20, 2015)

We actually have four, yes four, but they are spread out in age from a teenager to a pre schooler. It's not easy but yes locked doors, and the times when they are asleep is what works for us.


----------



## Plan 9 from OS (Jul 13, 2012)

I'm jealous of those of you who make love every day - and multiple times in a day at that. I'm lucky to have sex 4 times a week, and many times only 3 times in a week.


----------



## dkphap13 (Oct 21, 2014)

peachesncream said:


> Is sex everyday really a good idea?
> 
> Does waiting a few days for sex make it better as it allows for anticipation to build up?


May be he should talk to you, tell you something nice, go to work, spend time with the kids only 2 or 3 times a week. How would that make you feel ???

I bet you would be filed with anticipation for him to go back to work after 5 days off


----------



## peachesncream (Apr 20, 2015)

dkphap13 said:


> May be he should talk to you, tell you something nice, go to work, spend time with the kids only 2 or 3 times a week. How would that make you feel ???


Ohhh I see what you did there. That's why I am here to see things from a different perspective


----------



## peachesncream (Apr 20, 2015)

peacem said:


> I agree. When the kids get to an age where they are reasonably independent and safe a lock on the door is an incredible investment. DH finds the noise of the kids off putting. Even if they are just getting their breakfast or whatever (they are teenagers). As long as the door is locked it doesn't bother me. I do worry more about our noise and try to keep it down :wink2:. I think its a very healthy thing for children to spend time overnight at other people's/grandmas/clubs for their own personal development and the well being of our marriage. The kids are going to a party tomorrow night and we know to make the most of it (bathing/shower/noisy sex). You learn to not waste opportunities.


I agree with all you said. Overnight get aways always help us when we are in a rut too! Just getting away and renting a hotel in the next town over or whatever, and having a date night while the kids stay with the grandparents. We try to do this once every 2-3 months at least.


----------



## CuddleBug (Nov 26, 2012)

peachesncream said:


> Is sex everyday really a good idea?
> 
> We have went from our typical 3-4 times a week to everyday, usually morning and night for about a month now. Is there any reason for me to worry about him getting bored with the routine?
> 
> Does waiting a few days for sex make it better as it allows for anticipation to build up?




I am HD adventurous and could easily have sex once every day, 7 days per week and even multiple times every few days.

But most ladies are not like this so having sex 3 - 4x week is just fine with me and I can live with that. That would be my compromise.

But when married to a LD vanilla woman, having sex 1 - 2x month is more the norm, and sometimes a little more or even less.

My ideal woman would love physicality, sex, give, receive and be adventurous too.

Every day would be my dream woman.:grin2:


----------



## MarriedDude (Jun 21, 2014)

We have sex everyday (typically). At least 1 BJ everyday as well...been like that for years.

I can honestly say....boredom has never been an issue. 

I feel so connected to my wife...it's like she is physically connected. I love that.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

CuddleBug said:


> Every day would be my dream woman.:grin2:


My wife and I were talking about having sex every day for a week. When she brought it up I told her I was going to contact a lawyer and get the contract written up :grin2:

I say as long as you and your hubby aren't forcing it so it starts to feel like a chore, have sex as much as you are able to. My wife and I have done much better in the past few months, but even so with our youngest and not having anywhere to unload all the kids, waiting until everyone is asleep (which is really the only option) doesn't quite work out.


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

A good idea? Who knows and TBH who cares. Every couple is different and the only thing that matters is compatibility.

We have sex every day and twice some days, the only exception being when he is away for work and then there is sexting or just some nice quiet time alone to DIY. Unlike some of the other daily couples here, we have only been together 3.5 yrs but it is second time around for us, both from past sexless marriages and older. It is a no brainer for me, lots of sex v's sexless marriage, daily wins hands down.

It doesn't get boring at all, we enjoy varied styles of sex, some wild, some gentle, we enjoy mutual masturbation, light bondage, toys, sensual massage etc. I am probably a little bit more of a planner than him when it comes to adding some spice as I love to surprise him with new lingerie and other tricks, he is a very happy man and loves his surprises.

Just enjoy and don't stress over if it is a good idea or not.


----------



## Lostinthought61 (Nov 5, 2013)

what's the big deal.....I have sex everyday, granted i'm usually alone but that counts right? ;-)


----------



## CuddleBug (Nov 26, 2012)

EllisRedding said:


> My wife and I were talking about having sex every day for a week. When she brought it up I told her I was going to contact a lawyer and get the contract written up :grin2:
> 
> I say as long as you and your hubby aren't forcing it so it starts to feel like a chore, have sex as much as you are able to. My wife and I have done much better in the past few months, but even so with our youngest and not having anywhere to unload all the kids, waiting until everyone is asleep (which is really the only option) doesn't quite work out.



Totally agreed. As long as the sex doesn't become routine and predictable, I say have as much different every time adventurous sex possible. You're only young and in your primes once. Why waste it?


----------



## dkphap13 (Oct 21, 2014)

Xenote said:


> what's the big deal.....I have sex everyday, granted i'm usually alone but that counts right? ;-)



Hahahaha


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

Xenote said:


> what's the big deal.....I have sex everyday, granted i'm usually alone but that counts right? ;-)


I'm going to say yes but others may disagree. Solo sex is still counted as sex IMHO.


----------



## thefam (Sep 9, 2014)

I think my H could have sex every day and the only reason we don't is to give me a break (not that I've ever asked for a break). Our norm is 3 to 4x a week but lately he's been on travel a lot so we tend to make up for lost time when he's home.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

Isn't there an old wise tale or something about how having sex everyday will make you stop having wet dreams?


----------



## ChargingCharlie (Nov 14, 2012)

EllisRedding said:


> Stop at two!!!! Three almost broke us and we are only now coming out from it when we finally decided we had to re prioritize ourselves as a couple and not just parents. I hear ya though, we typically have nowhere to dump off the kids, it has been very difficult trying to manage around them.


Oh, we're done at two, especially at our age (late 40's). They're three, and with grandparents out of town and too old anyway, we don't have any other options (we got lucky that night they stayed at a friends house). 

Also we have to wait until the kids go to bed, and then she's too tired to want sex (plus she's afraid they'll wake up). Best option is to go out and hope she has a couple of drinks, and then when we get home, she's not yapping with the sitter for 45 minutes.

Lastly, to her, once a month is sufficient. She seemed to enjoy it last week, but she gets herself worked up where she thinks it takes a lot of effort, when it doesn't (which I showed her, without going into detail).


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

ChargingCharlie said:


> Oh, we're done at two, especially at our age (late 40's). They're three, and with grandparents out of town and too old anyway, we don't have any other options (we got lucky that night they stayed at a friends house).
> 
> Also we have to wait until the kids go to bed, and then she's too tired to want sex (plus she's afraid they'll wake up). Best option is to go out and hope she has a couple of drinks, and then when we get home, she's not yapping with the sitter for 45 minutes.
> 
> Lastly, to her, once a month is sufficient. She seemed to enjoy it last week, but she gets herself worked up where she thinks it takes a lot of effort, when it doesn't (which I showed her, without going into detail).


We usually don't worry about waking up the kids. They do like to randomly walk into our room though, and of course the bedroom door lock is broken so I end up having to jam one of the doorstops into the bottom to keep them out. Actually the freakin dogs almost woke the kids up, they started barking when I guess they started hearing some thumping coming from our bedroom floor lol. 

Does you wife view sex more as a chore (so on her to do list with everything else, once done check it off the list)?


----------



## ChargingCharlie (Nov 14, 2012)

EllisRedding said:


> We usually don't worry about waking up the kids. They do like to randomly walk into our room though, and of course the bedroom door lock is broken so I end up having to jam one of the doorstops into the bottom to keep them out. Actually the freakin dogs almost woke the kids up, they started barking when I guess they started hearing some thumping coming from our bedroom floor lol.
> 
> Does you wife view sex more as a chore (so on her to do list with everything else, once done check it off the list)?


Ha, yes the random walking into the room. Ours do that on occasion - of course, we can go to another room.

Yes, she does view as a chore. As stated before, she mentioned that we need to do it more, but not sure that she really means it. She seemed to be into it when we did it last week, but to her, it's too much work to get ready to do the deed. She also has some performance anxiety, and I proved to her that I can get her ready. Now to get her to get out of mommy mode and get into wife mode...


----------



## nirvana (Jul 2, 2012)

Conceal.Dont.Feel said:


> Hearing people have sex everyday makes me want to just give up.


Tell me about it


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

ChargingCharlie said:


> Ha, yes the random walking into the room. Ours do that on occasion - of course, we can go to another room.
> 
> Yes, she does view as a chore. As stated before, she mentioned that we need to do it more, but not sure that she really means it. She seemed to be into it when we did it last week, but to her, it's too much work to get ready to do the deed. She also has some performance anxiety, and I proved to her that I can get her ready. Now to get her to get out of mommy mode and get into wife mode...


I just finally got my wife out of mommy mode a few months ago. Things went from being a chore to being effortless to the point where we had to agree to leave each other alone periodically due to sleep deprivation. Figure out what is keeping her in mommy mode and see if you guys can come up with a solution, that is what we ended doing.


----------



## ChargingCharlie (Nov 14, 2012)

EllisRedding said:


> I just finally got my wife out of mommy mode a few months ago. Things went from being a chore to being effortless to the point where we had to agree to leave each other alone periodically due to sleep deprivation. Figure out what is keeping her in mommy mode and see if you guys can come up with a solution, that is what we ended doing.


How old were your kids when you got her out of mommy mode? My wife allows herself to get stressed out, plus she can be lazy (she's rather stay home and play on her phone while the kids play by themselves). I had the kids most of the weekend by myself (do this a lot) so that she has time to do her things. Her idea of unwinding is to watch TV while playing her computer games after the kids go to bed. She's also put on weight, so has some body image issues (she is overweight, but not obese).

Good advice, though. I think trying to get her out of mommy mode will be difficult, but nothing worthwhile is easy. Just remembering how she was that night during the deed makes me want to convince her that this needs to be a regular occurance.


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

ChargingCharlie said:


> How old were your kids when you got her out of mommy mode? My wife allows herself to get stressed out, plus she can be lazy (she's rather stay home and play on her phone while the kids play by themselves). I had the kids most of the weekend by myself (do this a lot) so that she has time to do her things. Her idea of unwinding is to watch TV while playing her computer games after the kids go to bed. She's also put on weight, so has some body image issues (she is overweight, but not obese).
> 
> Good advice, though. I think trying to get her out of mommy mode will be difficult, but nothing worthwhile is easy. Just remembering how she was that night during the deed makes me want to convince her that this needs to be a regular occurance.


My boys are 7, 5 and my daughter is almost 2. She slowly started going in mommy mode with the boys but not bad. Once we had our daughter though she went full on Mommy mode. My daughter was difficult as well, one of those child's who would refuse to give my wife any space. I finally sat my wife down and we talked about it (we were both miserable, and I was growing increasingly uncomfortable with feeling like we were roommates). What we ended up doing, we increased the time at day care for my daughter from 3 days to 4 days and the time from 4 hrs a day to 7 hrs (my wife is now a SAHM). This finally gave her the space she needed to find herself (the boys are at school all day). She has been much happier since, started going to the gym again which has boosted her confidence immensely (she is not overweight but she had been in great shape prior to our daughter doing half marathons, spartan races, etc...). With this sex has no longer been an issue, and not something that feels forced (if anything she is the one waiting to jump me).

I would try talking to her, get her to open up about what she feels she needs to get out of mommy mode. The key is, if you guys come up with a plan and stick to it, she needs to be held accountable. That was part of the conversation with my wife. We both agreed sex needed to take on a bigger role and we needed to prioritize our marriage over being parents. I did my part to help her out with what she asked and she took care of herself. If things did not change with all this, I would have had a huge issue.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

When my sex drive was raging .. I literally NEEDED it every day.. or I would get antsy and MOODY... thank God for some Viagra during that time. I was wearing my husband out.. my drive was 3 times higher over his during that spell.. then this calmed.. now we're on the same page.. a little anticipation is good.. Having experienced that.. I understand how HIGH DRIVERS feel.. who can't seem to lay it down.. the craving is always there.... it was good to have that calm down though.. My husband did all he could to keep my satisfied.. 

So if at all possible.. try to please each other.. you don't want one laying there "waiting for it to be over" or getting resentful.. but to come as close together , with enjoyment, spicing it up, more variety.. whatever you can do to keep it fresh.. and happening... lots of sex has a profound effect on our attitudes !


----------



## MarriedToTheOne (Apr 22, 2015)

peachesncream said:


> Is sex everyday really a good idea?
> 
> We have went from our typical 3-4 times a week to everyday, usually morning and night for about a month now. Is there any reason for me to worry about him getting bored with the routine?
> 
> Does waiting a few days for sex make it better as it allows for anticipation to build up?



You mutually went from sex 3-4 times a week to every day, usually TWICE a day?

If he was okay with that (and I assume this wasn't something that you HAD to pressure him into), then I wouldn't have any concerns about him getting bored!

What is your position on that issue? Is every day (more often twice a day) what YOU want? Would you feel deprived if it drifted back to "only" 3-4 days a week?


----------



## MarriedToTheOne (Apr 22, 2015)

peachesncream said:


> It does make me feel closer and more connected to him, I feel less annoyed with every day things lately and more loving feelings so I think this is a good thing. I decided to try not saying "no" for a while barring something extenuating to see how it would go and if it would make a difference. It definitely has.
> 
> Sorry if I made anyone feel bad that was definitely not my intention! I was really wondering if it was common for men to get bored with it like say I would if I ate the same thing every day.
> 
> Lots of great suggestions to try different things. Thanks everyone!



If more people (whether it be men or women) only had this attitude!

Can I assume that your were okay with 3-4 times a week and that your husband sought more frequency?


----------



## MarriedToTheOne (Apr 22, 2015)

peacem said:


> I don't get bored everyday as I use a lot of fantasy. Fantasy can change - the possibilities are endless. I am finding daily sex very therapeutic for anxiety and well being. I am a very pleasant person to know at the moment. 0



I didn't think that there'd be many (any) responses of being bored! 

I think that there are many sex aversion types who couldn't imagine 3-4 times a month... Or even a quarter! Much less twice a day! But those types would ignore responding like the plague. This thread is too threatening (for them) as it shows the very positive aspects of frequent sex!


----------



## MarriedToTheOne (Apr 22, 2015)

Plan 9 from OS said:


> I'm jealous of those of you who make love every day - and multiple times in a day at that. I'm lucky to have sex 4 times a week, and many times only 3 times in a week.



Poor baby!

Only 3 times a week?

Hopefully you never reach a stage where 3 times a month is a LOT!


----------



## MarriedToTheOne (Apr 22, 2015)

dkphap13 said:


> May be he should talk to you, tell you something nice, go to work, spend time with the kids only 2 or 3 times a week. How would that make you feel ???
> 
> I bet you would be filed with anticipation for him to go back to work after 5 days off



Lost me with that answer.... but sounds like comparing apples to oranges!


----------



## MarriedToTheOne (Apr 22, 2015)

CuddleBug said:


> I am HD adventurous and could easily have sex once every day, 7 days per week and even multiple times every few days.
> 
> But most ladies are not like this so having sex 3 - 4x week is just fine with me and I can live with that. That would be my compromise.
> 
> ...



Amen to that!!!


----------



## MarriedToTheOne (Apr 22, 2015)

MarriedDude said:


> We have sex everyday (typically). At least 1 BJ everyday as well...been like that for years.
> 
> I can honestly say....boredom has never been an issue.
> 
> ...



If I was in that situation, I wouldn't be wasting precious time on forums!


----------



## MarriedToTheOne (Apr 22, 2015)

Holland said:


> A good idea? Who knows and TBH who cares. Every couple is different and the only thing that matters is compatibility.
> 
> We have sex every day and twice some days, the only exception being when he is away for work and then there is sexting or just some nice quiet time alone to DIY. Unlike some of the other daily couples here, we have only been together 3.5 yrs but it is second time around for us, both from past sexless marriages and older. It is a no brainer for me, lots of sex v's sexless marriage, daily wins hands down.
> 
> ...




Quite exceptional! Lovely reply!


----------



## MarriedToTheOne (Apr 22, 2015)

CuddleBug said:


> Totally agreed. As long as the sex doesn't become routine and predictable, I say have as much different every time adventurous sex possible. You're only young and in your primes once. Why waste it?



So this option is, in your opinion, only something that is possible when YOUNG and in your prime?

Older people will just have to settle for the monthly or quarterly boring "routine"???

Wow!


----------



## MarriedDude (Jun 21, 2014)

MarriedToTheOne said:


> If I was in that situation, I wouldn't be wasting precious time on forums!


there are 24 hours in everyday. 

I have found that sex becomes part of the daily routine....alarm goes off in the morning...get up -have some coffee....get a BJ. 

Go to work -if wife comes to office for lunch or we are working together...then sex at lunch -or a BJ -

After work -get home -we usually shower together- maybe sex in the shower....make dinner,....eat dinner....go to bed...have sex, then go to sleep. 

Alarm goes off...get up and so forth. Kinda like groundhog day...but in a really good way. 

Wasn't always like this -we have had long periods of separation due to work....sometimes 12 months or more. But as soon as we are together again..boom...we are together again. 

The key is...when it comes to sex...as with most everything else....Wishing will not make it so. Make sure you are someone that your spouse would want to have sex with everyday.


----------



## MarriedDude (Jun 21, 2014)

MarriedToTheOne said:


> So this option is, in your opinion, only something that is possible when YOUNG and in your prime?
> 
> Older people will just have to settle for the monthly or quarterly boring "routine"???
> 
> Wow!



Im 44....

Its all prime -from birth to death. Squeeze every single bit of life you can out of every minute.


----------



## tech-novelist (May 15, 2014)

peachesncream said:


> It does make me feel closer and more connected to him, I feel less annoyed with every day things lately and more loving feelings so I think this is a good thing. I decided to try not saying "no" for a while barring something extenuating to see how it would go and if it would make a difference. It definitely has.
> 
> Sorry if I made anyone feel bad that was definitely not my intention! I was really wondering if it was common for men to get bored with it like say I would if I ate the same thing every day.
> 
> Lots of great suggestions to try different things. Thanks everyone!


I don't think I would ever get bored with having sex due to excess frequency. The best analogy I can think of is being able to eat a wonderful dessert, or maybe a perfectly ripe mango, every day without gaining weight.


----------



## FeministInPink (Sep 13, 2012)

I would LOVE to have sex every day! I'm single at the moment, so it's not happening right now, but if I had a boyfriend... and I've always been this way, not because of hormones. [Good] Sex never gets boring.

I have been accused of being insatiable. I had one boyfriend, back in college, say to me, "We have plenty of sex, which is great, but we don't talk anymore!" (He was joking.)

I'm still looking for a guy who can keep up with me


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

My opinion...



peachesncream said:


> Is sex everyday really a good idea?


No



> Is there any reason for me to worry about him getting bored with the routine?


Depends

Ex-wife had an excessive drive - so our sex life reached its peak at around 20 times a week. I wasn't bored with what we did however, but it lacked anticipation, the tease, the buildup, so it felt routine and forced no matter what we did.

Believe it or not this divide in sexual expectations became a huge contributor to our divorce.



> Does waiting a few days for sex make it better as it allows for anticipation to build up?


Yes

My ideal is around 3-4 times a week. But I don't like it to be set - hate routine, like hell sometimes I can ram all day, other times just need to be left alone.

But hey, tis just me, there are plenty of HD men and women out there who will disagree with me.


----------



## NWKindaguy (Sep 2, 2011)

Conceal.Dont.Feel said:


> Hearing people have sex everyday makes me want to just give up.


I think I have given up. I am 56, healthy, active and a nice guy. She is 49, healthy, slim, smart and attractive. We get along just fine. There is no sex. I don't try anymore, it just gets me frustrated. In 2 weeks, it will be a year since I have been intimate. No word or comment from her. Just waiting for the next off handed remark and my comeback will be, "Any idea when the last time we were intimate?" Before any of you say why do you stay? Our retirement is comingled. I couldn't afford this house, and I don't feel like starting over. I would absolutely let a affair start. My hand never says no.


----------



## tisasmith (Jun 26, 2015)

Hello,
I thing it is good to have sex regularly . Following are some of the health benefits of sex. 

Improved Immunity
Heart Health
Lower Blood Pressure
It's a Form of Exercise
Pain Relief
May Help Reduce Risk of Prostate Cancer
Improve Sleep
Stress Relief
Boost Your Libido
Improved Bladder Control in Women
Increase Intimacy and Improve Your Relationship


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

badsanta said:


> Isn't there an old wise tale or something about how having sex everyday will make you stop having wet dreams?


I've had one wet dream in my entire life, shortly after turning 12. It was a wonderful feeling and I quickly figured out how to recreate it. 

Since then I've whacked off and / or had sex daily until my 40's. For most of our marriage it's been sex 2+ times a day. I've slowed to every few days as I've gotten older.


----------

